# Autoconf breaks (trying to install jdk16)



## tad1214 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to install jdk16 and it broke at autoconf


```
restore=: && backupdir=".am$$" && \
	am__cwd=`pwd` && cd . && \
	rm -rf $backupdir && mkdir $backupdir && \
	if (/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62/build-aux/missing --run makeinfo --version) >/dev/null 2>&1; then \
	  for f in autoconf-2.62.info autoconf-2.62.info-[0-9] autoconf-2.62.info-[0-9][0-9] autoconf-2.62.i[0-9] autoconf-2.62.i[0-9][0-9]; do \
	    if test -f $f; then mv $f $backupdir; restore=mv; else :; fi; \
	  done; \
	else :; fi && \
	cd "$am__cwd"; \
	if /bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62/build-aux/missing --run makeinfo --no-split  -I . \
	 -o autoconf-2.62.info autoconf-2.62.texi; \
	then \
	  rc=0; \
	  cd .; \
	else \
	  rc=$?; \
	  cd . && \
	  $restore $backupdir/* `echo "./autoconf-2.62.info" | sed 's|[^/]*$||'`; \
	fi; \
	rm -rf $backupdir; exit $rc
autoconf-2.62.texi:1723: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3353: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3920: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3935: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3947: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3965: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:3986: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4001: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4019: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4027: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4035: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4078: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4085: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4105: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4113: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4130: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:4171: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5070: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5083: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5713: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5731: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5817: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5834: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:5989: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6011: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6310: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6326: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6417: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6452: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:6723: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:7398: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:7652: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8146: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8202: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8212: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8232: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8275: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8313: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:8859: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10556: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10566: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10586: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10599: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10719: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:10995: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:11061: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:11161: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:11401: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:17391: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:17546: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:17584: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:18418: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:18535: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:18624: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:19143: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:19185: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:19219: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:19231: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:19305: Unknown command `'.
autoconf-2.62.texi:20258: Unknown command `'.
makeinfo: Removing output file `autoconf-2.62.info' due to errors; use --force to preserve.
gmake[2]: *** [autoconf-2.62.info] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62/doc'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake110.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libSM.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXmu.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


Googling hasnt turned up much help other than a bunch of threads with no replies from a few months ago. I just ran a portsnap fetch update hours ago so ports are fresh.

Thanks in advance!!!!!
-=Tom


----------



## tad1214 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also forgot:

FreeBSD XXXX 5.5-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 5.5-RELEASE-p3 #1: Mon Sep 25 12:08:38 UTC 2006     root@XXXX:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/XXXX


----------



## ale (Mar 9, 2009)

Is you ports tree updated?
Are the installed ports updated?


----------



## tad1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Everything related was up to date. I ended up just installing a package from 6-stable.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 11, 2009)

Just to chime in late and maybe inapropos:  I have found that auto[make|conf|fnord] stuff loves nothing like a good barf.  The only consistantly successful method I have discovered is to pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/auto* and try again, letting it suck in the version it needs and then deleting the autocarp at the end of the run.

Keeping the old distfiles around _seems_ reasonable but may not put enough strain on their filthy servers.

I vote for a 500usd bounty for an autoauto tool to wrap and supercede all autofnord garbage.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 11, 2009)

[ch3ch2oh]I mean, it's s'posed to be _auto_, right?[/ch3ch2oh]


----------



## yeyo (Mar 25, 2009)

You should check, where you've got makeinfo. If exists in both directories - /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin, then rename
/usr/bin/makeinfo -> /usr/bin/makeinfo_
This should fix this problem
(i found this solution at some forum)


----------

